# ما معنى قول المسيح: لأن أبي أعظم مني



## 3de3de (14 أغسطس 2007)

:66:إن كان الرب يسوع الله الابن قال «أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا30:10) فلماذا قال «لأن أبي أعظم مني» في (يوحنا28:14) ؟ وكيف تنادون بمساواة الابن بالآب وها هو الابن يقول بلسانه لأن أبي أعظم مني؟


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى قول المسيح: لأن أبي أعظم مني*

"*لأن أبي أعظم مني*" (28)، إذ صار إنسانًا وتنازل ليحقق خلاصنا، صار في تنازله كمن هو أقل من الآب في المجد حسب ناسوته. إن كانت مسرة الآب والابن أيضًا أن يتنازل الابن من أجل البشرية ليمجدهم، فيليق بالمؤمنين وهم يسمعون الابن أن يعتز بتنازله أن يفرحوا معه، لأن في هذا خلاصهم ومجدهم.
v واضح أنه صار إنسانًا بينما بقي هو اللَّه، فإن اللَّه انتحل إنسانًا، ولم يُمتص اللَّه في إنسانٍ. لذلك بالكمال، بمنطق مقبول أن يُقال إن المسيح كإنسانٍ هو أقل من الآب، وأن المسيح كإله مساوٍ للآب، مساوٍ للَّه (يو 30:10).
v أمور كثيرة قيلت في الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عنه في شكل اللَّه، وأمور كثيرة في شكل العبد. اقتبس اثنين من هذه كمثالين، واحد يخص كل منهما. فبحسب شكل اللَّه قال: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10)، وبحسب شكل العبد: "أبي أعظم مني".​*القديس أغسطينوس ​*v ما هو غير طبيعي إن كان ذاك الذي هو اللوغوس قد صار جسدًا (يو 1: 14) يعترف بأن أباه أعظم منه، إذ ظهر في المجد أقل من الملائكة، وفي الهيئة كإنسان؟ لأنك "جعلته أقل قليلاً من الملائكة" (مز 8: 5)... وأيضا: "ليس فيه شكل ولا جمال، شكله حقير، وأقل من شكل بني البشر (إش 53: 2، 3). هذا هو السبب لماذا هو أقل من الآب، فإن ذاك الذي أحبك احتمل الموت، وجعلك شريكًا في الحياة السماوية. 
*القديس باسيليوس الكبير*​*
*v بسبب تواضعه يقول هذه الكلمات، هذه التي يستخدمها خصومنا ضده بطريقة خبيثة.
v يقولون مكتوب: "*أبي أعظم مني*". أيضًا مكتوب: "لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً للَّه" (في 6:2). وأيضًا مكتوب أن اليهود أرادوا قتله، لأنه قال إنه ابن اللَّه معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (يو 18:5). مكتوب: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10). إنهم يقرأون نصًا واحدًا وليس نصوص كثيرة. إذن هل يمكن أن يكون أقل ومساوٍ في نفس الوقت لذات الطبيعة؟ لا، فإن عبارة تشير إلى لاهوته، وأخرى إلى ناسوته.

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john14.htm

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## نـور العالم (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى قول المسيح: لأن أبي أعظم مني*

ابى اعظم منى

[Q-BIBLE]
*( يو 14 )
27- سلاما اترك لكم سلامي اعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا لا تضطرب قلوبكم و لا ترهب.
28- سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني.
29- و قلت لكم الان قبل ان يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون.
30- لا اتكلم ايضا معكم كثيرا لان رئيس هذا العالم ياتي و ليس له في شيء.
31- و لكن ليفهم العالم اني احب الاب و كما اوصاني الاب هكذا افعل قوموا ننطلق من ههنا*[/Q-BIBLE]

*
السيد المسيح قال
لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني.
هل معنى ذلك ان السيد المسيح ليس مساوى للاب ؟؟؟

اولاً اعلن السيد المسيح مساوته للاب
فقال
لانه كما ان الاب يقيم الاموات و يحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء ( يو 5 : 21 )
لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الاب ( يو 5 : 23 )
انا و الاب واحد. ( يو 10 : 30 )
الذي راني فقد راى الاب ( يو 14 : 9 )
و كل ما هو لي فهو لك و ما هو لك فهو لي ( يو 17 : 10 )
و ليس احد يعرف الابن الا الاب و لا احد يعرف الاب الا الابن و من اراد الابن ان يعلن له. ( متى 11 : 27 )
لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. ( يو 5 : 19 )

والوحى يعلن مساواة السيد المسيح بالاب
لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله. ( فى 2 : 6 )
فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله. ( يو 5 )
بالمسيح قوة الله و حكمة الله. ( 1كو 1 : 23 ، 24 )
صورة الله غير المنظور ( كو 1 : 15 )
فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. ( كو 2 : 9 )
هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته ( عب 1 : 3 )

لماذا يكون الاب اعظم من الابن ؟؟؟
هل هو اعظم فى الزمن ؟؟؟
قال السيد المسيح
انا الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية الاول و الاخر (رؤ 22 : 13)
ام فى القدرة ؟؟؟
قال السيد المسيح
انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية يقول الرب الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي القادر على كل شيء.
ام فى الخلق ؟؟؟
كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان (يو 1 : 3)
الله... كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين الذي و هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته (عب 1 :2، 3)

الابن له طبيعة ابيه
الانسان يلد انسان
الطيور تلد طيور 
السمك يلد سمك 
والسيد المسيح له طبيعة الاب

اذن لماذا قال السيد المسيح ابى اعظم منى ؟؟؟

اولاً قالها لان الابن فى حال التجسد فى حال اخلاء الذات

يعنى ان السيد المسيح يقول للتلاميذ انتم تروننى فى حالة اخلاء الذات من الامجاء الخاصة باللاهوت 
تروننى كأنسان ولكن حينما امضى الى الاب سينتهى اخلاء الذات ويرجع الىّ المجد القديم 
وبذلك ينبغى عليكم ان تفرحون لان حالة المجد الذى للاب اعظم من حالة اخلاء الذات التى انا فيها

ويعلن ذلك القديس بولس الرسول قائلا
( فى 2 : 5 ـ 8)
5- فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا.
6- الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله.
7- لكنه اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.
8- و اذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه و اطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.
ومعنى ذلك ان السيد المسيح من جهة اللاهوت هو معادل لله وذلك ليس اختلاساً ولكنه اخلى نفسه ووضع نفسه اى تواضع واخذ شكل الانسان شبه الناس وصار كعبد

والسيد المسيح فى حال تجسده لم يكن اقل فى العظمة من الاب فقط بل من الملائكة
ومكتوب عن الانسان الاقل من الملائكة
( مز 8 : 4 ، 5 )
4- فمن هو الانسان حتى تذكره و ابن ادم حتى تفتقده.
5- و تنقصه قليلا عن الملائكة و بمجد و بهاء تكلله.
اذن السيد المسيح بتجسده صار اقل من الملائكة
صار اقل من الملائكة وهو خالق الملائكة
فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات و ما على الارض ما يرى و ما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به و له قد خلق. ( كو 1 : 16 )
وبعد ان جربه ابليس على الجبل مكتوب جاءت ملائكة لتخدمه 
ثم تركه ابليس و اذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه. ( مت 4 : 11 )
ولكنه بتجسده صار اقل من الملائكة
ويشرح ذلك القديس بولس الرسول قائلاً
عب 2 : 9
6- لكن شهد واحد في موضع قائلا ما هو الانسان حتى تذكره او ابن الانسان حتى تفتقده.
7- وضعته قليلا عن الملائكة بمجد و كرامة كللته و اقمته على اعمال يديك.
8- اخضعت كل شيء تحت قدميه لانه اذ اخضع الكل له لم يترك شيئا غير خاضع له على اننا الان لسنا نرى الكل بعد مخضعا له.
9- و لكن الذي وضع قليلا عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللا بالمجد و الكرامة من اجل الم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لاجل كل واحد.

ثانيا كان الاب اعظم من السيد المسيح من جهة الامه
مكتوب
( اش 53 ) 
2- نبت قدامه كفرخ و كعرق من ارض يابسة لا صورة له و لا جمال فننظر اليه و لا منظر فنشتهيه.
3- محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به.
4- لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا.
5- و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا.
6- كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا.

وتظهر مساواة الابن بالاب بعد صعوده الى السماء 
فى جلوس الابن عن يمين الاب
استرد هذه العظمة والمجدوالقوة والبركة والبر والحق
وفى المجئ الثانى سوف يأتى فى مجده
وقال السيد المسيح
و متى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده و جميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده (مت 25 : 31)

القديس امبروسيوس له تأمل من خلال الايات ( عب 6 : 13 ، 14 )يدلنا الى ان الابن مساوى للاب فى الطبيعة
( عب 6 : 13 ، 14 )
13- فانه لما وعد الله ابراهيم اذ لم يكن له اعظم يقسم به اقسم بنفسه.
14- قائلا اني لاباركنك بركة و اكثرنك تكثيرا.
قال ان الله الذى كلم ابراهيم هو الله الابن 
لان الله الاب لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر ( يو 1 : 18 )
والسيد المسيح قال
و الاب ......... لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته (يو 5 : 37)
اذن الذى كلم ابراهيم هو الابن 
واقسم بذاته ( الاب ) اذ ليس هناك اعظم منه ليقسم به
قائلاً فى تكوين 22
16- و قال بذاتي اقسمت يقول الرب اني من اجل انك فعلت هذا الامر و لم تمسك ابنك وحيدك.
17- اباركك مباركة و اكثر نسلك تكثيرا كنجوم السماء و كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر و يرث نسلك باب اعدائه.
18- و يتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض من اجل انك سمعت لقولي.
اذن الابن مساوى للاب فى الجوهر ولم تظهر هذه المساواة فى حالة التجسد والالام والفداء

اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ولذت المعرفة لنفسك 
فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك
( ام 2 : 10 ، 11 )
*


----------



## ابن الجريح (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى قول المسيح: لأن أبي أعظم مني*

يا اخى السائل  قول المسيح فأن ابى اعظم منى فالعظمه هنا ليست العظمه الداخليه بل المقصود بها العظمه الخارجيه اما بالنسبه لقوله انا والاب واحد فقد صدق نعم انهم واحد لان الروح القدس مشترك بين الاثنين فالروح واحده فمثلا يعطى لنا الرب امثله فى الحياهلكن للاسف لا يفكر فيها الانسان انها اعظم دليل على الثالوث فكم من المرات نقرأ ونشاهد فى التلفاز ان امرأه انجبت طفل بجسدين ورأس واحده او نسمع ان امرأه انجبت طفل بجسد واحد وبرأسين او طفلين كاملين لكن ملتصقين ببعض واذا اقبل الاطباء لفصل الطفلين كان الناتج موت احد الطفلين لان روحهم واحده روح بجسدين فهذا اعظم واكبر دليل على تساوى المسيح بالله الاب فى كل شى ولكن عظمة الله الاب فى خارجه اما المسيح خارجيا هو ابن الانسان  ... ابن الجريح الذى كان واصبح


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى قول المسيح: لأن أبي أعظم مني*

عزيزي ابن الجريح
سامح ضعفي علي ردي هذا و لكن هذا المثال للتوائم غير مناسب لوصف العلاقة بين الاقانيم بل هو تشبيه خاطئ
سامحني


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى قول المسيح: لأن أبي أعظم مني*

*غوغو*




*لا علاقة بالتريب بالموضوع او غيره*

*الابن اولا*

*2كو13:14 نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ.*

*1كو12:3 لِذَلِكَ أُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِرُوحِ اللهِ يَقُولُ: «يَسُوعُ أَنَاثِيمَا». وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *

*رومية 15:16 حَتَّى أَكُونَ خَادِماً لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لأَجْلِ الأُمَمِ مُبَاشِراً لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ كَكَاهِنٍ لِيَكُونَ قُرْبَانُ الأُمَمِ مَقْبُولاً مُقَدَّساً بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *

*2كو3:3 ظَاهِرِينَ أَنَّكُمْ رِسَالَةُ الْمَسِيحِ، مَخْدُومَةً مِنَّا، مَكْتُوبَةً لاَ بِحِبْرٍ بَلْ بِرُوحِ اللهِ الْحَيِّ، لاَ فِي أَلْوَاحٍ حَجَرِيَّةٍ بَلْ فِي أَلْوَاحِ قَلْبٍ لَحْمِيَّةٍ. *

*رومية15:30 فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَبِمَحَبَّةِ الرُّوحِ أَنْ تُجَاهِدُوا مَعِي فِي الصَّلَوَاتِ مِنْ أَجْلِي إِلَى اللهِ*

*الروح القدس اولا*

*لوقا1:35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.*

*رومية8 من 14 الى 19 لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ اللهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ. إِذْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا رُوحَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً لِلْخَوْفِ بَلْ أَخَذْتُمْ رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ!». اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ. فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضاً وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. فَإِنِّي أَحْسِبُ أَنَّ آلاَمَ الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ لاَ تُقَاسُ بِالْمَجْدِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِينَا. لأَنَّ انْتِظَارَ الْخَلِيقَةِ يَتَوَقَّعُ اسْتِعْلاَنَ أَبْنَاءِ اللهِ. *

*1كو6:11 وَهَكَذَا كَانَ أُنَاسٌ مِنْكُمْ. لَكِنِ اغْتَسَلْتُمْ بَلْ تَقَدَّسْتُمْ بَلْ تَبَرَّرْتُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَبِرُوحِ إِلَهِنَا.*

*رومية 14من17 الى 18 لأَنْ لَيْسَ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ أَكْلاً وَشُرْباً بَلْ هُوَ بِرٌّ وَسَلاَمٌ وَفَرَحٌ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.لأَنَّ مَنْ خَدَمَ الْمَسِيحَ فِي هَذِهِ فَهُوَ مَرْضِيٌّ عِنْدَ اللهِ وَمُزَكًّى عِنْدَ النَّاسِ. *

*افسس 4 من 4 الى 6جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَرُوحٌ وَاحِدٌ، كَمَا دُعِيتُمْ أَيْضاً فِي رَجَاءِ دَعْوَتِكُمُ الْوَاحِدِ. رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ، مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ، إِلَهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ. *

*افسس15 من18 الى 20 وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ، مُكَلِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ وَمُرَتِّلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ. شَاكِرِينَ كُلَّ حِينٍ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فِي اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِلَّهِ وَالآبِ*

*الاب ثم الروح القدس ثم الابن*

*1بطرس1:12 الَّذِينَ أُعْلِنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ لَيْسَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بَلْ لَنَا كَانُوا يَخْدِمُونَ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي أُخْبِرْتُمْ بِهَا أَنْتُمُ الآنَ بِوَاسِطَةِ الَّذِينَ بَشَّرُوكُمْ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُرْسَلِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. الَّتِي تَشْتَهِي الْمَلاَئِكَةُ أَنْ تَطَّلِعَ عَلَيْهَا. *

*2تسالونيكى 2 من 13 الى 14 إِنْ كُنَّا غَيْرَ أُمَنَاءَ فَهُوَ يَبْقَى أَمِيناً، لَنْ يَقْدِرَ أَنْ يُنْكِرَ نَفْسَهُ. فَكِّرْ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ مُنَاشِداً قُدَّامَ الرَّبِّ أَنْ لاَ يَتَمَاحَكُوا بِالْكَلاَمِ، الأَمْرُ غَيْرُ النَّافِعِ لِشَيْءٍ، لِهَدْمِ السَّامِعِينَ*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

3de3de قال:


> :66:إن كان الرب يسوع الله الابن قال «أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا30:10) فلماذا قال «لأن أبي أعظم مني» في (يوحنا28:14) ؟ وكيف تنادون بمساواة الابن بالآب وها هو الابن يقول بلسانه لأن أبي أعظم مني؟



 قال الرب يسوع هذه الايه فى وداعه وبساطه واتضاع

 فالمسيح هو المثل الاعلى فى الاتضاع

 فبالرغم انه الابن الازلى المسوى لابيه فى كل صفاته  الالهيه الا انه اطاع حتى الموت ليخلصنا

لقد قال بولس الرسول

 ليشرح هذه الايه

 التجسد

  اذا كتن ( صوره الله اخذ صوره عبد ) فهو لم يتغير عن طبيعته الالهيه

 ولكنه اخلى نفسه بان يكون مجده الالهى منظورا على الارض حينما احتجبمجد الله فى الجسد اذ اخذ صوره عبد ووجد فى الهيئه كانسن

لذا قال ان ابى اعظم منى بمعنى ان الاب اعظم منه بمعنى  انه اذ اخلى نفسه فان  صوره العبد هى منظوره

ورساله المسيح على الارض هى تمجيد للاب السماوى وان الابن اخلى نفسه ليتمم الفداء 

ومجد الابن مساوى لمجد الاب لم يفقده بالتجسد لكن اخفاه عن الناظرين لتحقيق الفدلء 

 لذا قال هذه الكلمات ( ابى اعظم منى ) ليخص وجوده فى دائره الاخلاء على الارض

 ولكن بعد دخوله الى مجده السماوى فلا مجال لهذا القول اذن

 لانه مسوى لابيه فى مجده الالهى الازلى الابدى


                   سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## Mor Antonios (19 أغسطس 2008)

3de3de قال:


> إن كان الرب يسوع الله الابن قال «أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا30:10) فلماذا قال «لأن أبي أعظم مني» في (يوحنا28:14) ؟ وكيف تنادون بمساواة الابن بالآب وها هو الابن يقول بلسانه لأن أبي أعظم مني؟


 
*لان ابي اعظم مني: لا في الطبيعة لانهما متساويان لكن في الحال التي تكلم فيها بهذا الكلام وهي حالة اتضاعة وتألمه باعتبار كونه فادي الخطاة على وفق قول القديس يوحنا " الكلمة صار جسداً"( 1: 14). وقول القديس بولس " اخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد" (فيلبي 2: 7). *
*انه بمقتضى عهد الفداء ارسل الآب ابنه والروح القدس وكل فوائد الخلاص فكان اعظم من الأبن في الوظيفة. والاعظمية لم تكن دائمة بل وقتيه "لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب"(فيلبي2: 9- 11).*
*فكان على التلاميذ ان يفرحوا بذهابه عنهم لانه بذلك يرجع بعد اتضاعه كعبد نحو ثلاث وثلاثين سنة الى حال السعادة والمجد التي كانت حالهُ مع الآب لكي يكلل ملكاً للملوك ورباً للارباب ولان الروح القدس يحل عليهم بعد ذلك الذهاب فيكون للتبشير بالانجيل نجاح عظيم (يوحنا 16: 7-10).*


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

اجابات الاخوة الاحباء كلهم كافية ووافية ، وتعلمنا منها .

ولكني احببت ان آخذ بركة الاشتراك معكم في اعطاء المجد المستحق للرب يسوع ، فهو اعتراف بالايمان الواحد وبالجميل لصنيع الرب المخلّص : 


هذه المقولة للرب يسوع لا تختلف كثيرا عن انه كان يجوع ويعطش ويموت ، اقصد ان الرب يسوع الها كاملا وانسانا كاملا ، وهذه المقولة قالها بالناسوت وليس باللاهوت .


انا فقط اردت الاشارة بسرعة الى قول السيد يسوع المسيح ( له المجد والبركة والعزة والسطان )

(خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني. 28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي. 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي. 30 انا والآب واحد)
(يوحنا 10: 27)

هنا الرب يسوع يقول عن الآب انه اعظم من الكل ، ولكن الخراف في يد الرب يسوع نفسه لايخطفها احد ، وفي نفس الوقت هي في يد الآب ولا يخطفها احد ، فاين الخراف ؟؟؟ هل هي في يد الرب يسوع ام في يد الآب ؟؟؟ هي في يد واحدة ولهذا قال ( انا والآب واحد) 

فاذا كان مقياس العظمة هنا هو انه لا يقدر احد ان يخطف الخراف من يد الآب ، فنفس مقياس العظمة هو ايضا للرب يسوع (كونه الله المتجسد ) فلا احد يقدر ان يخطف من يده الخراف .
فهو والآب واحد في العظمة ايضا .

ولكن مقولته ( ابي اعظم مني ) كما تفضل الاخوة الاحباء ، هي مقولته كمن اخلى نفسه في صورة العبد المتواضع ( الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه 7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس. 8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع .....)( فيليبي 2: )


الرب معكم يا احباء


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أغسطس 2008)

ahmadaqrab قال:


> لماذا لم يقبل موضوعي بالمنتدى الإعجاز القرأني يوم الخميس الماضي





ahmadaqrab قال:


> هذا السؤال موجه الى الإداره والمشرفين بهذا القسم


 
*انت كل ما افتح موضوع اجد سؤالك هذا !!!*
*اذهب الى قسم الشكاوي واكتبه، وبلاش اسلوب الجهاد ده*​


----------

